# Will not allow Indian content as 'it damages our culture': CJP



## Ghessan

*Will not allow Indian content as 'it damages our culture': CJP*
Haseeb BhattiJanuary 09, 2019
Facebook Count5
Twitter Share
 
5





Chief Justice Mian Saqib Nisar says that ban on Indian content will not be lifted. — File

Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar on Wednesday made it clear that the Supreme Court will not allow Indian content to be shown on Pakistani TV channels as it "damages our culture".

A three-member SC bench, under the chief justice's stewardship, was hearing an appeal filed by the Pakistan Electronic Media Regulatory Authority (Pemra) against high courts' decision to ban the broadcast of Indian content on TV channels in Pakistan.

Pemra's counsel Zafar Iqbal Kalanauri apprised the SC bench that foreign content had been banned on court orders before a high court issued a stay order against it.

Pemra Chairman Saleem Baig told the court that 65 per cent of the content shown on _Filmazia_ channel is foreign and that the number at times goes as high as 80 per cent.

At this, the chief justice remarked that "we will not allow Indian content to be aired on [Pakistani] channels".

Pemra counsel explained to the chief justice that "_Filmazia_ is not a news channel but is an entertainment channel; it does not do any propaganda."

"It is, however, damaging our culture," the top judge countered.

The chief justice observed that the Pakistan Broadcasters Association's counsel, Faisal Siddiqui was not in attendance. "We cannot pass a judgement without hearing him," he said.

Subsequently, the hearing was adjourned till the first week of February.

In 2016, Pemra had imposed a complete ban on airing Indian content on local television and FM radio channels.

The decision was largely seen as a tit-for-tat move after similar actions were taken by some channels and the entertainment industry in India against Pakistani content and artists.

In 2017, the Lahore High Court had lifted the Pemra-imposed ban, declaring it null and void as the federal government had no objections regarding the same.

In October 2018, the Supreme Court had reinstated the ban on the transmission of Indian content on local television channels, setting aside the LHC orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## War Thunder

Absolutely, not jut TV content, we need to ban bollywood which is nothing but a dance and parade of modern day prostitutes, selling stories that are poisonous to any sane mind and a pure soul.

See what's it done to their public who have become deluded, easy to manipulate, and sex deprived maniacs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Also along with indian contents they sud band Qamar chai advertisment where guy got caught by parents having fun with girl in her room and then mom says its cuz of my daughters effection and dad says its cuz of qamar chai.. it look like some pimp made this advertisment.


----------



## Sugarcane

Why just on TV? Why not in cinemas as well? Why cable operators are allowed to broadcast Indian channels and movies?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ghessan

"Why just on TV? Why not in cinemas as well? Why cable operators are allowed to broadcast Indian channels and movies?"

this is where the role of media establishes. media must point out such matters that you have said but they are busy in money making.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryan0395

Okay. No problem. Ban all cinemas and tv. 
Just dont go online watching TVF, Sacred Games and likes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maithil

We will do everything in the world except our job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Huh? I see Indian content on Pak news channels all the time. When was it banned?


----------



## HariPrasad

War Thunder said:


> Absolutely, not jut TV content, we need to ban bollywood which is nothing but a dance and parade of modern day prostitutes, selling stories that are poisonous to any sane mind and a pure soul.
> 
> See what's it done to their public who have become deluded, easy to manipulate, and sex deprived maniacs.



I think you had banned it. Why did you lift the ban? Had somebody from india had requested you to do so? All your theater will die like lollywood in absence of good movies. Go ahead and do that if you guys have guts. 

So far as culture is concern, you guys tried a lot to kill Indian culture and Indian languages. It is clearly evident what that resulted into. If you guys think that you have not done enough blunders, go ahead and do one more.


----------



## Goenitz

anyway, it damages indian culture too...


----------



## Jugger

Indian channels will never be banned, people want their entertainment and the govt will provide it.

Banning this and that will not stop the increasing Indian infuence on Pakistani awam.


----------



## Laozi

Ghessan said:


> The decision was largely seen as a *tit-for-tat move* after similar actions were taken by some channels and the entertainment industry in India against Pakistani content and artists.



Why is someone giving justifications ?

You have every right to frame any laws.

Pakistanis should take an oath of also not watching Bollywood movies to show their support for CJP ruling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Ghessan said:


> Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar on Wednesday made it clear that the Supreme Court will not allow Indian content to be shown on Pakistani TV channels as it "damages our culture".



As long the people have a wish to see such material, they will simply watch it by means other than TV channels. Such bans are never effective.


----------



## Yankee-stani

More Politics they been calling for bans since the early 2000s but they half hearted do it anyways I would support it tho


----------



## War Thunder

HariPrasad said:


> I think you had banned it. Why did you lift the ban? Had somebody from india had requested you to do so? All your theater will die like lollywood in absence of good movies. Go ahead and do that if you guys have guts.
> 
> So far as culture is concern, you guys tried a lot to kill Indian culture and Indian languages. It is clearly evident what that resulted into. If you guys think that you have not done enough blunders, go ahead and do one more.



Well we tried to uplift and enlighten your people, but some people can never be enlightened or civilized.
So we gave up, and separated ourselves and erected a border in between

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kao Boy

Every country and its Apex Court has right to decide what is good for their people at least as per the judicial law but no citizen of any country has right to create perception of other countries nationals as per the content aired. May be what seems to be stupid to us does make sense to you. I do not want to go to in depth of laws which support 4 marriage and etc because that's your personal matter and I would rather not make my perception of you all based on things like that. People here are raised to ranks based on ratings they got but they are still prisoner of their introvert thoughts.

Indian content has been accepted worldwide in terms of thought provoking content and masala as well.

None of my business but you have right to watch at the end you need to decide that. Don't be following China for the same as to be feeded by what Government wants.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

War Thunder said:


> Absolutely, not jut TV content, we need to ban bollywood which is nothing but a dance and parade of modern day prostitutes, selling stories that are poisonous to any sane mind and a pure soul.
> 
> See what's it done to their public who have become deluded, easy to manipulate, and sex deprived maniacs.



Tip of the hat to you sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Ban this shit Indian films and tv shows from Pakistan. Their population is already fucked in the head from their crap, why should we subject our youth to the same?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*Will not allow Indian content as 'it damages our culture': CJP*

Haseeb BhattiJanuary 09, 2019
Facebook Count71
Twitter Share
14








Chief Justice Mian Saqib Nisar says that ban on Indian content will not be lifted. — File

Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar on Wednesday made it clear that the Supreme Court will not allow Indian content to be shown on Pakistani TV channels as it "damages our culture".

A three-member SC bench, under the chief justice's stewardship, was hearing an appeal filed by the Pakistan Electronic Media Regulatory Authority (Pemra) against high courts' decision to ban the broadcast of Indian content on TV channels in Pakistan.

Pemra's counsel Zafar Iqbal Kalanauri apprised the SC bench that foreign content had been banned on court orders before a high court issued a stay order against it.

Pemra Chairman Saleem Baig told the court that 65 per cent of the content shown on _Filmazia_ channel is foreign and that the number at times goes as high as 80 per cent.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
At this, the chief justice remarked that "we will not allow Indian content to be aired on [Pakistani] channels".

Pemra counsel explained to the chief justice that "_Filmazia_ is not a news channel but is an entertainment channel; it does not do any propaganda."

"It is, however, damaging our culture," the top judge countered.

The chief justice observed that the Pakistan Broadcasters Association's counsel, Faisal Siddiqui was not in attendance. "We cannot pass a judgement without hearing him," he said.

Subsequently, the hearing was adjourned till the first week of February.

In 2016, Pemra had imposed a complete ban on airing Indian content on local television and FM radio channels.

The decision was largely seen as a tit-for-tat move after similar actions were taken by some channels and the entertainment industry in India against Pakistani content and artists.

In 2017, the Lahore High Court had lifted the Pemra-imposed ban, declaring it null and void as the federal government had no objections regarding the same.

In October 2018, the Supreme Court had reinstated the ban on the transmission of Indian content on local television channels, setting aside the LHC orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

I agree.... Bollywood promotes the rape culture that is sweeping India as we are seeing today ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Serious question:
Is Bollywood culture not just the rich and flashy side of the Punjabi culture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

An example that all South Asian Nations should follow. 

Good Job CJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Jyotish Kailashkumar said:


> Serious question:
> Is Bollywood culture not just the rich and flashy side of the Punjabi culture?


No, rather it projects Punjabis in bad light like a bunch of jesters screaming for no reason and are inherently silly while the reality is completely opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SecularNationalist

First of all you cannot block it it,s available on youtube.
Secondly please define a pakistani culture.
Thirdly i agree shitty indian dramas should be banned as they add no value to our entertainment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

SecularNationalist said:


> Secondly please define a pakistani culture.


Which emphasizes respecting elders and women and bars its subjects to perceive females as some sorta sexual commodity like chamak challoo, bachi, randi, babe, Bob and sunny - - - - - - -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Mentee said:


> Which emphasizes respecting elders and women and bars its subjects to perceive females as some sorta sexual commodity like chamak challoo, bachi, randi, babe, Bob and sunny - - - - - - -


I've met some really really dumb elders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

Rusty said:


> I've met some really really dumb elders.


We too would get to that stage and prolly gonna called out dumb grumpy ol man too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Mentee said:


> We too would get to that stage and prolly gonna called out dumb grumpy ol man too.


I'm already there 

Elderly have destroyed Paksitan. I don't respect them unless they have earned it. 
Also, tell of a single old person that can configure a computer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

Mentee said:


> Which emphasizes respecting elders and women and bars its subjects to perceive females as some sorta sexual commodity like chamak challoo, bachi, randi, babe, Bob and sunny - - - - - - -


Indian culture too respect elders though i agree women here are more respected than in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Rusty said:


> Also, tell of a single old person that can configure a computer


Doctor samar Mubarak mand 

Being a tech geek to be revered is not the litmus test here. The thing which determines their authority and respect is whether they can keep a family together? 




Rusty said:


> Elderly have destroyed Paksitan. I don't respect them unless they have earned it.


Common young man every new generation mostly don't think so high about their elderly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

SecularNationalist said:


> First of all you cannot block it it,s available on youtube.
> Secondly please define a pakistani culture.
> Thirdly i agree shitty indian dramas should be banned as they add no value to our entertainment.



Arent Pakistanis more fond of Turkish dramas these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Mentee said:


> Doctor samar Mubarak mand
> 
> Being a tech geek to be revered is not the litmus test here. The thing which determines their authority and respect is whether they can keep a family together?
> 
> Common young man every new generation mostly don't think so high about their elderly.



I'm just bitter becauase the elders I grew up with didn't understand the world, and so pushed me to choices I would not have made normally.

But really, if your only accomplishment in life is that you didn't die.... that is nothing to be proud of.

People like Bill Gates and warren buffet should be admired.
Babab down the street who has never left his front year.... yeah I don't respect him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

OsmanAli98 said:


> Arent Pakistanis more fond of Turkish dramas these days



Yeah thanks to those sultan serials which imo caused mayhem and distrust among the previous ruling family and pulled us out of the quagmire as the person having considerable influence over the p.m was a woman 

@MastanKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skyliner

Dair aye durust aye.
Our youngest generation have learned a hybrid language Urdu n hindi mixed, thanks to thier mothers for watching starplus/indian content so much.
This is not acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

OsmanAli98 said:


> Arent Pakistanis more fond of Turkish dramas these days


turkish dramas are really good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sully3

we would have saved a whole generation had this been done 30 odd years ago.

too little too late

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

We need to push out indian content

Treat our enemy like an enemy


Why isnt there a ban on indian bollywood movies?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

SecularNationalist said:


> turkish dramas are really good



Yeah the Girls who play in it lol but storylines are s..it



Sully3 said:


> we would have saved a whole generation had this been done 30 odd years ago.
> 
> too little too late



yeah its too late but Pakistan should push its own soft culture at least other countries example in recent times is Turkey,Iran, Korea, Latin American states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MBT 3000

very good


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Good.


----------



## SecularNationalist

OsmanAli98 said:


> Yeah the Girls who play in it lol but storylines are s..it


why fappers like you always think about girls and ignore all the quality of acting,song lyrics and plot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

SecularNationalist said:


> why fappers like you always think about girls and ignore all the quality of acting,song lyrics and plot.



Plot sucks T..ts rock


----------



## VCheng

Clutch said:


> it "damages our culture"



Culture is never a static thing that can be protected in a particular state. It is always evolving. The Honorable Chief Justice is sadly mistaken if he thinks such bans will arrest that inevitable evolution.


----------



## insight-out

VCheng said:


> Culture is never a static thing that can be protected in a particular state. It is always evolving. The Honorable Chief Justice is sadly mistaken if he thinks such bans will arrest that inevitable evolution.



Yes, culture is not static. But you can help steer the evolution in a particular direction. Of course, we cannot isolate Pakistani culture from Indian culture, but we can mitigate the negative influences.

Having been born in a "muhajir" family, I speak from personal experience when I say that the culture of the "muhajirs" has changed significantly over the last 70 years from the culture of the Muslims in India. Whenever I have met people from my extended family from India, the differences are quite glaring.

This has clearly been because of differences in experiences, interaction with "non-muhajirs", and exposure to a different type of media (propaganda), among other things.

Over time, these seemingly small steps have far reaching impacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MBT 3000

VCheng said:


> Culture is never a static thing that can be protected in a particular state. It is always evolving. The Honorable Chief Justice is sadly mistaken if he thinks such bans will arrest that inevitable evolution.



countries should only have good things from others culture, but what do you mean by evolution?


----------



## VCheng

insight-out said:


> Yes, culture is not static. But you can help steer the evolution in a particular direction. Of course, we cannot isolate Pakistani culture from Indian culture, but we can mitigate its negative influences.
> 
> Having been born in a "muhajir" family, I speak from personal experience when I say that the culture of the "muhajirs" has changed significantly over the last 70 years from the culture of the Muslims in India. Whenever I have met people from my extended family from India, the differences are quite glaring.
> 
> This has clearly been because of differences in experiences, interaction with "non-muhajirs", and exposure to a different type of media (propaganda), among other things.
> 
> Over time, these seemingly small steps have far reaching impacts.



Yes, but please do keep in mind that such bans on one medium do nothing for access to a plethora of other means to access the same content, if the demand is there.



MBT 3000 said:


> countries should only have good things from others culture, but what do you mean by evolution?



Culture is always changing by the interaction of its people with other cultures, both good and bad. It is simply not possible to impose culture on a people. The people get to determine it by their choices actually exercised, not by the choices imposed on them according to any particular ideology or viewpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

OsmanAli98 said:


> Plot sucks T..ts rock


At age 20 i can imagine your situation 
Are you still a virgin ?


----------



## Yankee-stani

SecularNationalist said:


> At age 20 i can imagine your situation
> Are you still a virgin ?


\
AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SecularNationalist

OsmanAli98 said:


> \
> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAAAAAAAA


Actions speak louder than words and see now you feel ashamed to answer and accept the reality


----------



## insight-out

VCheng said:


> Yes, but please do keep in mind that such bans on one medium do nothing for access to a plethora of other means to access the same content, if the demand is there.


You're making the same argument used by a drug dealer to sell drugs. "Hey, if I don't sell drugs, someone else will!".

Just because we cannot control access to Indian content through the Internet or smuggled DVDs, or illegal movie theaters, we do not have to facilitate its access through TV and Cinema.

Sure, people will always find p**n. But do we legalize it on prime time TV and movie theatres? The answer is no because p**n runs counter to our cultural values.

The ban in TV and cinema _will_ have an impact, even if it is not as great as we would like it. Besides, it can be extended to legal access on the internet. Already, youtube, netflix, and numerous other sites control access to content based on your location.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

SecularNationalist said:


> Actions speak louder than words and see now you feel ashamed to answer and accept the reality


K


----------



## SecularNationalist

OsmanAli98 said:


> K


But sorry if i offended a 20 year old Casanova

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

nah


----------



## TOPGUN

India's Bollywood should make a film on rape and how it can be controlled and stopped and how women can protect them selves more better like with self defense etc … seems to be the most active and famous past time hobby these days from indian lads and there monkeys.


----------



## GumNaam

Mentee said:


> No, rather it projects Punjabis in bad light like a bunch of jesters screaming for no reason and are inherently silly while the reality is completely opposite.


Agreed. specially the sikh community is portrayed as a much bhangra dancing comedy reflects at worst or as brain dead cannon fodders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

insight-out said:


> You're making the same argument used by a drug dealer to sell drugs. "Hey, if I don't sell drugs, someone else will!".
> 
> Just because we cannot control access to Indian content through the Internet or smuggled DVDs, or illegal movie theaters, we do not have to facilitate its access through TV and Cinema.
> 
> Sure, people will always find p**n. But do we legalize it on prime time TV and movie theatres? The answer is no because p**n runs counter to our cultural values.
> 
> The ban in TV and cinema _will_ have an impact, even if it is not as great as we would like it. Besides, it can be extended to legal access on the internet. Already, youtube, netflix, and numerous other sites control access to content based on your location.



Well, consider the many countries who have decriminalized drugs to see for yourself the evidence against your argument. Canada just legalized marijuana for the same reasons. Similarly, your other point of por n can be refuted as well.

Such bans simply never work.


----------



## 313ghazi

Indian material is available pirated all over Pakistan, it is available on cable TV, he should also take steps to stop that too. Another thing, why ban Indian films, when Pakistani content is just as filthy? When will censors work to prohibit this material?

*The bigger question is, where is the haya in the consumer?* My parents forbid bollywood films in our home and dramas. They did not watch any of it. We didn't get cable because they knew about the PPV ****, and didnt want it in their homes. They ensured there was only 1 TV so anything we watched could be supervised. They prohibited us from watching anything negative ourselves. As young children we knew if a TV show was violent, or sexually suggestive or had foul language - we could not watch it and we continued that as young adults. 

In your teen years everyone breaks the rules, but the key is you know you are breaking the rules - you know what you are supposed to do and not supposed to do. You choose to do bad, knowing full well it is bad and accepting that you want to do it regardless. You are not confused. 

I like many boys my age, grew up listening to gangster rap. Tupac, Biggie, Enimem, Warren G, Dre, Mos Def, all the big names. I made mix CD's to play in my car. As an adult i continued to do so, my musical tastes diversified somewhat. As a father though i stopped. My daughter was in my car with me one day (she was just a toddler) and i was listening to these songs and she was trying to copy the words. I threw all my CD's away. I didn't want my daughter listening to this, i didn't want her having her self worth influenced by rappers, or anyone else. 

*Why are Pakistani parents watching such content in their families? Why aren't they controlling what their kids watch? *

My daughter listens to music, not very often but in the UK it's all around us. I told her clearly when she was old enough to understand that some songs say rude things and some dont. If she wants to listen to a song she tells me what it is, and i check the lyrics. When she's older i'll tell her why i object to the lyrics. I want to equip her and all my kids with the knowledge to know right and wrong and make their own judgement on what they want to do. 

What steps are the general public taking to discuss this content with their own children? We live in a dangerous world ladies and gents, our values are constantly being attacked. You can't ban away the problem, you have to equip yourself and your kids with the facts and arguements in support of your values.


----------



## insight-out

VCheng said:


> Well, consider the many countries who have decriminalized drugs to see for yourself the evidence against your argument. Canada just legalized marijuana for the same reasons. Similarly, your other point of por n can be refuted as well.
> 
> Such bans simply never work.


"Such bans never work" is a highly generalized statement. In fact, in some cases, such bans work very well. Since you are giving an example of Canada, marijuana has been legalized (albeit with a very high level of regulation), but other "hard drugs", such heroin, crystal meth, bath salts, etc, remain illegal i.e. banned.

As for p**n, it is highly regulated with access only available online or through cable. Besides, strictly speaking p**n is not in conflict with Western culture. While it is generally frowned upon as a lifestyle, at the basic level, sexual attitudes and inclinations are left to personal choice.

In terms of media, states ban all kinds of contents. Videos promoting terrorism or terrorist recruitment videos are banned. Even a small, private media outlet could get into serious trouble if found airing such content.

Other contents that are officially or unofficially banned include, holocaust denial, content promoting violent or harmful behaviour, such as people committing crimes, or even ideological material such as content promoting communism, scientology, or any of the numerous "cults" considered unacceptable.

So such bans do exist, and are quite effective.


----------



## VCheng

insight-out said:


> "Such bans never work" is a highly generalized statement. In fact, in some cases, such bans work very well. Since you are giving an example of Canada, marijuana has been legalized (albeit with a very high level of regulation), but other "hard drugs", such heroin, crystal meth, bath salts, etc, remain illegal i.e. banned.
> 
> As for p**n, it is highly regulated with access only available online or through cable. Besides, strictly speaking p**n is not in conflict with Western culture. While it is generally frowned upon as a lifestyle, at the basic level, sexual attitudes and inclination are left to personal choice.
> 
> In terms of media, states ban all kinds of contents. Videos promoting terrorism or terrorist recruitment videos are banned. Even a small, private media outlet could get into serious trouble if found airing such content.
> 
> Other contents that are officially or unofficially banned include, holocaust denial, content promoting violent or harmful behaviour, such as people committing crimes, or even ideological material such content promoting communism, scientology, or any of the numerous "cults" considered unacceptable.
> 
> So such bans do exist, and are quite effective.



Do any of your examples include banning publicly released films and TV programs from a particular country? How well do such bans work in your view given the technology these days?



313ghazi said:


> What steps are the general public taking to discuss this content with their own children? We live in a dangerous world ladies and gents, our values are constantly being attacked. You can't ban away the problem, you have to equip yourself and your kids with the facts and arguements in support of your values.



Very well put!


----------



## insight-out

VCheng said:


> Do any of your examples include banning publicly released films and TV programs from a particular country? How well do such bans work in your view given the technology these days?


The point is controlling access to content is neither new, nor ineffective. The criteria of determining what content to control or ban is what's in question. There are numerous reasons for controlling access to content, which may include politics, ideology, values, origin, messaging, or even economic protectionism. All these reasons have been used, are valid, and can work.


----------



## VCheng

insight-out said:


> The point is controlling access to content is neither new, nor ineffective. The criteria of determining what content to control or ban is what's in question. There are numerous reasons for controlling access to content, which may include politics, ideology, values, origin, messaging, or even economic protectionism. All these reasons have been used, are valid, and can work.



Let me join you in wishing the Honorable CJP the best of luck in his attempt to prevent damage to the culture. He is definitely going to need it.


----------



## insight-out

313ghazi said:


> What steps are the general public taking to discuss this content with their own children? We live in a dangerous world ladies and gents, our values are constantly being attacked. You can't ban away the problem, you have to equip yourself and your kids with the facts and arguements in support of your values.



Its the classic legislation vs education argument. The answer is of course both. You educate your children (internal urges). You also legislate to protect your children (external influences).


----------



## newb3e

thankyou for banning indian filth please also ban indian movies and indian ball licking shits in our entertainment industry!


----------

